# So.......I went to church last night!



## DEERFU (Oct 13, 2011)

That's right! And yes I'm doing this banana dance this morninig>>----> I'm thinking that this is called rejoicing
 This may not seem like a big deal to most of you but was only the second time in almost half my life that I've willingly walk through the doors of a place of worship. I would say that I did it all by myself (because I was alone physically) but it almost felt like I was surrounded by an armed escort of angels! I can't even begin to tell you what a blessing it was to be there. The worship was awesome and long over due! The teaching was very much needed also.
 I feel like an overwhelmed kid this mornin' with so much to learn. I've been a believer for a long time but have shunned organized religion for quite a while. Most of my time spent with the lord has been alone while I was in the woods or driving down the road. Only giving him occasional thoughts and praise for my many blessings  when he crossed my mind.That being said I don't have a church home and have not gotten many invites over the years so I picked the one closest to me. It seemed to be the right choice 
 This little trip was indeed spirit led so for once I guess I actually did nothing but listen and follow. God Bless you all this morning!


----------



## SeanandBrice (Oct 13, 2011)

Hahaha...I love it! PM if you want to try some other churches. We'd love to have you join us over here in Powder Springs, right off 120. Great people and great teaching too.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 16, 2011)

SeanandBrice said:


> Hahaha...I love it! PM if you want to try some other churches. We'd love to have you join us over here in Powder Springs, right off 120. Great people and great teaching too.



I'm interested! do they have Sunday evening service?


----------



## SeanandBrice (Oct 17, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> I'm interested! do they have Sunday evening service?



Not a service sunday evenings. Some groups meet sunday evenings. Check out the website for more info too. www.burnthickory.com


----------



## safebuilder (Oct 17, 2011)

Thats great...find a good group of believers to fellowship and grow with. SB


----------



## speedcop (Oct 23, 2011)

seems like God has brought you out of the woods. Great news, we will pray for you


----------



## formula1 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re:*

Great Story!

I pray that you take your experience and let it grow and realize you are meant to be a servant in the City on a Hill and your gifts are so needed.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Hardhead (Oct 24, 2011)

Keep going to church. The Lord will bless you more than you can ever imagine.If you are not saved make sure you ask the Lord Jesus to save you and forgive you of your sins.He will,and you will be blessed.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 24, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> That's right! And yes I'm doing this banana dance this morninig>>----> I'm thinking that this is called rejoicing
> This may not seem like a big deal to most of you but was only the second time in almost half my life that I've willingly walk through the doors of a place of worship. I would say that I did it all by myself (because I was alone physically) but it almost felt like I was surrounded by an armed escort of angels! I can't even begin to tell you what a blessing it was to be there. The worship was awesome and long over due! The teaching was very much needed also.
> I feel like an overwhelmed kid this mornin' with so much to learn. I've been a believer for a long time but have shunned organized religion for quite a while. Most of my time spent with the lord has been alone while I was in the woods or driving down the road. Only giving him occasional thoughts and praise for my many blessings  when he crossed my mind.That being said I don't have a church home and have not gotten many invites over the years so I picked the one closest to me. It seemed to be the right choice
> This little trip was indeed spirit led so for once I guess I actually did nothing but listen and follow. God Bless you all this morning!



Hallelujah!!!

Listen to the Spirit, He will woo you and all you have to do is follow Him and believe Christ is who He says He is. That will bring you peace and joy and you will never feel alone. You may be alone, but you will never be alone, the Spirit will be with you. In the woods, at work, at home, everywhere.

If you are blessed at the church you are at, then stay there. Sometimes we outgrow the church and have to move to another one, but Jesus will lead you there, too.

If you get a chance listen to these songs

He Leadeth Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf8n4ODkY7w

and this one

Carry Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA8M7HYqyFU


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 24, 2011)

Hardhead said:


> Keep going to church. The Lord will bless you more than you can ever imagine.If you are not saved make sure you ask the Lord Jesus to save you and forgive you of your sins.He will,and you will be blessed.



Amen, our God is faithful to His promise thru Jesus Christ!!


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for yawls encouraging words! I know I have a long way to go but I also know NOW that I won't be alone in my walk.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 27, 2011)

Great News.


----------

